# Advice for a newbie



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Hello all,

We are now the proud owner of a 1990 Ford Transit Autosleeper Legend GL. It has 23,000 miles on the clock and lived in Guernsey from new to 2005.

Anyway, we are still finding our way around it. We brought it home a couple of days ago, and parked it on the drive. We have a barn and it will be stored in there normally but with a busy week, I left it on the drive. It was parked slightly nose up and the off side was higher than the nearside.

Last night, we had some of the worst weather I've never seen. 80+mph winds and very, very, very heavy rain for many hours.

http://www.heraldscotland.com/news/home-news/hurricane-wreaks-havoc-on-scotland-1.1083395

This morning we found that water had got in at the top of the kitchen window. All the water on the roof had been running down that corner of the van all night. I cannot see anything wrong with the seal (although it doesn't of course mean there isn't something wrong). Do I need to do something about this or just accept that if I park it on a angle in a hurricane for 24 hours that some rain will get in?

Also we found that water had got in through the front skylight. Again, I just couldn't see anything wrong but I can see (and feel) the skylight is vented. Was the rain just driven into the vents of the skylight?

Thanks.


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't really know, try parking the oposite way and see if any water comes in. 

At least it will serve to bump the post up to the top again.

bigfrank3


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Could just be that the seals have got a bit stiff with age
Some rubber lub may help but if you are only getting the odd drop of water in during last nights weather I would not worry much about it
Same for the roof vent If the wind and rain was blowing on the sides or rear I would put it down to the weather. I would do a bit more checking if it was being driven against the front and was getting in as that's would be similar to driving in the rain


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks! It is might be ok then, it was VERY wet and windy.

Where could I get rubber lub from?


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

You should be able to get form auto factors or Halfords
You just want the windows to close well on the seals and that the seals are clean
I would suggest Vaseline but I am wary that it may damage the rubber seals over time


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

we had a small leak with one of our windows when we first bought our MH, DH cleaned the seals and it's been fine since. With the weather you've had I'd think youve been lucky


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

Richard_M said:


> Thanks! It is might be ok then, it was VERY wet and windy.
> 
> Where could I get rubber lub from?


Autoglym Vinyl and Rubber Care from Halfords , Towsure and others.

Terry


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

We had a window leak a few years ago, it turned out to be the frame-to-body seal, not the frame-to-glass seal.

In our case the seal had deteriorated at the top of the frame, damp could be felt on the wooden frame by putting my hand into the internal cavity at the top of the window.

I cured it by removing complete window and replacing the butyl seal, it is however perfectly acceptable to run a bead of silicon around the frame instead.

Good luck

Mark


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

What's that non curing sealant recommended for motor homes folks? it comes in black and white, preferred because it is easy to remove if necessary. that's what I would use young Richard. Most good caravan shops sell it and you can get by mail order. I will go and find out for you.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-printtopic-1-28455-0-0-asc-viewresult-1.html

From MHF archives

Hi Frank,

"I recently refitted one of my roof lights and was advised by a local caravan dealer not to use anything that 'sets' as cracking can later occur. I was told to use the following product, which I did, and I have had no problems since:

Carafax Caraseal, non-drying bedding sealant, colour - cream, type IDL 99, cost £2.99p. (The product is in the usual 10" x 2" plastic tube that fits in a sealant gun).

The product is made by:

Carafax Ltd., Rotterdam Road, Sutton Fields Industrial Estate, Hull, North Humberside. Tel. 01482-825941

The advice that I was given was based on the fact that if I ever wanted to remove or replace the roof light, then it was easy with this stuff, whereas some sealants set like glue and make things very difficult. "

Ian
Author: teensvan,

I would also give every thing a chance to dry out before attempting a reseal.


----------



## dandywarhol (Nov 14, 2010)

Zuma said:


> We had a window leak a few years ago, it turned out to be the frame-to-body seal, not the frame-to-glass seal.
> 
> In our case the seal had deteriorated at the top of the frame, damp could be felt on the wooden frame by putting my hand into the internal cavity at the top of the window.
> 
> ...


Autosleeper workshop manual says DON'T use silicone as a sealer on GRP


----------

